# Tell us what you think about sperm and egg donation



## HFEA (Jul 23, 2009)

The UK regulator of fertility treatment, the Human Fertilisation and Embryology Authority (HFEA) is carrying out a public consultation on a number of its policies on sperm and egg donation, including:

compensation donors can receive

 donation between family members
 the number of families donors can donate to
 
If you'd like to participate in our consultation, visit www.hfea.gov.uk/donationreview


----------

